# 2019 Tiguan SEL R



## BrutaleGLADIO (Apr 9, 2019)

Just leased, interested in lowering options, front lighting options and untraceable tuning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

I went with the H&R lowering springs. They ride and handle great.


----------



## BrutaleGLADIO (Apr 9, 2019)

Nice lookin!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just leased and you are looking to mod? I mean I like setting fire to piles of cash as much as the next guy on vortex, but leasing and modding makes no sense. Anywho, I used eibach golf r lowering springs


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

jimtunes said:


> I went with the H&R lowering springs. They ride and handle great.


Did you black out your roof rails and side steps or is that just the lighting of the photo making it look like it?


----------



## BrutaleGLADIO (Apr 9, 2019)

Nrth7 said:


> Just leased and you are looking to mod? I mean I like setting fire to piles of cash as much as the next guy on vortex, but leasing and modding makes no sense. Anywho, I used eibach golf r lowering springs


If I'm gonna have it for 3 years a little lower stance would be worth the money to me, I'll lower it myself so it cant be too much... I can always sell springs when I'm done with them 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

alucinari said:


> Did you black out your roof rails and side steps or is that just the lighting of the photo making it look like it?


I blacked out the roof rails, window trim and side steps with satin black vinyl. I may do some more of the chrome on the front end.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

jimtunes said:


> I blacked out the roof rails, window trim and side steps with satin black vinyl. I may do some more of the chrome on the front end.


Looks great, especially on the orange.


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Runnung Boards*



BrutaleGLADIO said:


> Just leased, interested in lowering options, front lighting options and untraceable tuning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those OEM running boards. Any details on them you have would be greatly appreciated. Did you mount them yourself and how hard was it? Thanks


----------



## fulmar (Aug 25, 2018)

abn505 said:


> Are those OEM running boards. Any details on them you have would be greatly appreciated. Did you mount them yourself and how hard was it? Thanks


I'm pretty sure those are original accessories with part number 5NL071691 that you can ask dealership to install them. But for installing them by yourself I'm not sure


----------



## Ilt (Apr 4, 2019)

jimtunes said:


> I went with the H&R lowering springs. They ride and handle great.


How's the ride after lowering it. My r line is rough and wondering if the ride is smoother with this set up?


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

Ilt said:


> How's the ride after lowering it. My r line is rough and wondering if the ride is smoother with this set up?


It feels a tiny bit stiffer than stock. My wife was unaware that I even had new springs installed and she's bitched about the suspension in every one of my previous VW's. It does handle much better with a lot less body roll in side to side transitions, but I think that has more to do with being lowered and not spring rate. I think the "roughness" in ride you're feeling has more to do with the 20" wheel/tire combo.


----------



## Ilt (Apr 4, 2019)

jimtunes said:


> Ilt said:
> 
> 
> > How's the ride after lowering it. My r line is rough and wondering if the ride is smoother with this set up?
> ...


I have 19" wheels but love the look of the lowered but wife's vehicle so gonna be hard to convince her lol


----------



## rsalinas03 (Jan 21, 2021)

jimtunes said:


> I went with the H&R lowering springs. They ride and handle great.


This HR that lower the car 1.2 front and rear?


----------

